

Sentiment Classification using Machine Learning Techniques - pranjalv123
http://pranjalv.com/sentiment/

======
dpakrk
I have created an app on emotion analysis of tweets, check this
-<http://twemoapp.appspot.com/> , continuously improving it.

~~~
ntmartin
This is great, do you plan on open sourcing the code? I would be very
interested in understanding how you implmented things.

------
CurtHagenlocher
This looks really interesting. It's a shame they haven't put a license on the
code.

~~~
pranjalv123
Hi, It's been licensed under GPLv2.

~~~
ntmartin
Many thanks!

